# site tips for this nov dec in portugal pls



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

off to portugal for 2 months nov and dec 08 .any tips for sites in south for sun and sea


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi we where there for 3 months last year checked most of the sites and wild camping spots all seemed okay it was not until the beginning of January that the sites start filling up with rallies. Mainly used ACSI sites as it worked out cheaper saying that there was deals to be made if you where staying on one site for a month. If you are staying for xmas I would try to get on a site a few days before to get a pitch as they fill up pretty fast with all the people that wild camp and the rally pitches are cordoned of around this time. If you have not wild camped before this is a great place to try even though you here all this talk about people being moved on it is mostly when it gets over crowded are you have been there to long you can even stop outside the police station at alhao they don’t mind. All in all have a great time we did might even see you as we have not made up our minds as where to go this winter


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

the municipal site at Peniche [west coast] is dead cheap... we paid €5.15 for 2 people, truck and electric 8O

You can get a camping book roteiro which has a lot of sites' all across Portugal. It's also on the web too, but the book is cheap anyway. You can buy in the Supermarkets in Portugal, around €6.

hth

PS we spent 7 weeks in portugal on mostly wild-camped, as it's a doddle and very enjoyable.

wilse


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we were at camping Dorado in Alvor, rates £50 a week if you stayed 7 nights or more.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you are looking for sun then be very careful before you book on to a site. Mostly they are very shady. All the sunny pitches are bagged by the people who arrive in October for the whole winter. One we booked on to was so shady we had to have the heating on at 4pm 8O 

Like others, we mainly wild camped because it is so easy going there. In fact it is hard to find a spot on your own anymore.

Pat


----------

